# Ship Models I Have Built



## Taylor T. (Feb 28, 2018)

Not sure how many fellow model builders there are on this forum, but I just wanted to show everyone some of the things I've been working on.

1/350 USS Texas: The real life counterpart of this ship was a New York class battleship and was built in 1914. It is still relatively intact as a museum ship in La Porte Texas. It is the oldest surviving battleship built by the United States, having served in both world wars. Weighing 35,000 tons and falling just shy of 600' long, it was considered a very large ship at the time of construction. Its main armament was ten 14" rifles with were some of the largest navel guns in that time period.

Here are some photos of the model: (build time: 6 months, piece count: 1,080)






















I have also recently completed a 1/700 model of the USS Massachusetts. The USS Massachusetts was a South Dakota class battleship, and was built in 1941. It is currently a museum ship in Fall River Massachusetts. I have visited this exact ship, and it is unbelievably massive when seen in person. It weighs over 45,000 tones and measures over 680' in length. Its main armament consists of nine 16" rifles, each gun barrel weighing more than all 2,000 crew members that ran it put together.

Here are photos of that model: (build time: 10 months, piece count: 1500)














I'm now just starting on a new model, the IJN Musashi. It is a Japanese battleship that was sunk by aircraft during WWII. It was the largest battleship ever built, weighing in at 75,000 tons and measuring 862' bow to stern. It had nine 18" main guns, and each shell fired from them weighed more than an average car.



Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## wellington (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't do them, but really cool to see. Great job!


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 28, 2018)

Nice! I don't have the patience for such a project.


----------



## kellygirl64 (Feb 28, 2018)

If the second picture had blue carpet under it, I swear it would look like the real ship. Great job, hobby and pictures ! Thanks !!


----------

